# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  أركان الدولة ( عناصر الدولة ) ‏في القانون الدولي

## أم خطاب

*أركان الدولة ( عناصر الدولة ) ‏
يوجد خلاف بين الدراسات والأبحاث على عناصر الدولة الأساسية فمعظمهم يركز على ثلاثة أركان ‏أساسية لأي دولة وهي :‏
أولا : السكان ( الشعب ) :‏
‏ إن وجود الشعب في الدولة يعد ركن أساسيا لا غنى عنه لقيام أية دولة ، والشعب هو ركن ‏أساسي من أركان الدولة . فلا يعقل وجود دولة بدون شعب لان الشعب هو الذي أنشئ الدولة . ولا ‏يشترط حد أدنى لهذا الشعب كشرط لقيام الدولة ، فهناك دول تضم مئات الملايين من السكان ودول ‏أخرى لا يتجاوز تعدادها عن المليون فلا شرط لقيام الدولة وجود عدد معين من السكان ولكن يجب أن ‏يكون هناك عدد كاف من الأشخاص من أجل تنظيم العلاقة بين الحاكم والمحكوم في إطارها الذي ‏يتجاوز إطار العائلة أو القبيلة .‏
‎•‎ سكان الدولة هم :‏
يقسم السكان في أي دولة إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية وهم : ‏
‏1- المواطنون : وهم أفراد أو الجماعة داخل الدولة التي لها جميع الحقوق والواجبات ويمنحون ولائهم ‏التام للدولة . ‏
‏2- المقيمون : وهم الأشخاص الذين يقيمون في الدولة لسبب من الأسباب ، دون أن تكون لهم جميع ‏حقوق المواطنين وخاص التصويت .‏
‏3- الأجانب : وهم رعايا الدول الأخرى ، وتكون إقامتهم لفترة محددة تتجدد دوريا إن تطلب الأمر ‏ذلك . فان أقاموا في غايات العمل عليهم الحصول على إذن خاص .‏
ثانيا : الأرض ( الإقليم ) : ‏
‏ إذا وجد الشعب فلا بد له من الاستقرار على إقليم ما ، يكون مستقرا للشعب ومصدرا رئيسا لثروة ‏الدولة ، وإقليم الدولة هو ذلك الجـزء من الكرة الأرضية الذي تباشر الدولة عليه سلطانها ، ولا ‏يمارس عليه سلطان غير سلطانها . ‏
ويتكون إقليم الدولة من ثلاثة أجزاء ، جزء أرضي ، وهو الجزء اليابس الذي تعينه حدود الدولة ، ‏ويستعمل سطح الأرض وما دونه من طبقات إلى ما لا نهاية ، وما فوق ذلك السطح من مرتفعات ‏كالجبال والهضاب وجزء مائي ، ويشمل المياه الموجودة داخل حدود الدولة من أنهار وبحيرات ‏ونصيب من البحار العامة الملاصقة لإقليم الدولة ، وتسمى المياه الإقليمية ، وجزء هوائي ويشمل ‏طبقات الهواء فوق الإقليمين الأرضي والمائي حسب ما هو محدد في أحكام القانون الدولي العام ، وقد ‏يكون إقليم الدولة متصلا بشكل واحد وهو الغالب ، أو منفصلا.‏
ثالثا : السلطة السياسية :‏
عرف ماكس فيبر(1864 ـ 1920م) السلطة بأنها : ((السلطة هي الفرصة المتاحة أمام الفرد أو ‏الجماعة لتنفيذ مطالبهم في مجتمع ما في مواجهة من يقفون حائلاً أمام تحقيقها)) او هي ((المقدرة على ‏فرض إرادة فردٍ ما على سلوك الآخرين)) .‏
‏ أما بالنسبة للسلطة السياسية في حد ذاتها فقد وردت لها تعريفات مختلفة ، ويمكن من خلال النظر ‏في جوانبها وعناصرها المشتركة الوصول إلى أنها جميعا ترمي إلى بيان مقصود واحد وان اختلفت ‏العبارات المستخدمة في هذا المعنى، أو ركز كل واحد منها على نقاط معينة: ‏
‏1ـ من وجهة نظر جون لوك: ‏
السلطة السياسية هي عبارة عن الحق في سن القوانين وعقوبات الإعدام وسائر العقوبات ‏الأخرى بهدف تنظيم وحفظ الأموال وتسخير القوة الاجتماعية لتنفيذ هذه الغاية ولصد الاعتداءات ‏الأجنبية .‏
‏2ـ رأي جان وليم لابير: ‏
السلطة السياسية نوع من السلطة الاجتماعية المختلفة عما يُسمى بالمجتمعات المدنية .‏
‏3ـ رأي احد الكتاب المعاصرين: ‏
‏ متى ما امتد نطاق ممارسة القوة إلى خارج الإطار الفردي والخاص، وشمل فئة، أو شمل شعبا ‏بأكمله، وكان مشفوعاً بحق استخدام الضغط والقوة، فهذا هو ما يُسمى بالسلطة السياسية، وهي حق ‏للشخص الحاكم على المجتمع . ‏
ويبدو أن من الممكن الجمع بين التعاريف المذكورة أعلاه، والقول: ‏
إن السلطة السياسية هي عبارة عن نوع من الاقتدار المجعول لجهة عليا، ويتسع نطاقها إلى ما ‏هو ابعد من الفصائل والمجموعات الخاصة والصغيرة وتلقي بظلالها على المجتمع برمته، ومن ‏جملة التأثيرات الناجمة عنها، حق وضع القوانين والمقررات الاجتماعية، وتطبيق القانون ومعاقبة ‏من لا يخضع للقانون، بهدف حماية الحقوق ودرء الاعتداءات الخارجية. وعلى المجتمع كله إطاعة ‏مثل هذه السلطة . ‏
‎•‎ التميز بين صاحب السلطة وبين من يمارسها :‏
في القديم كانت هناك فترة سادت فيها ما سميت بشخصية السلطة وهذه الفترة جاءت نتيجة ترابط ‏السلطة السياسية بفكرة الحاكم . إلا انه ومع تقدم الجماعات بدأت هذه الفكرة ( الارتباط بين السلطة ‏السياسية والحاكم ) بالانهيار ، وبدأت ظهور فكرة جديدة وهي فكرة السلطة المجردة عن شخصية ‏الحاكم ونتج عن هذه الفكرة الفصل بين السلطة والممارس وهو الحاكم.‏
‎•‎ مميزات السلطة :‏
تمتاز السلطة السياسية في أي دولة بأنها أصلية أي أنها لا تنبع من سلطات أخرى ، وإنما السلطات ‏الأخرى هي التي تنبع منها ، وإن السلطة السياسية داخل الدولة تمتاز أيضا بأنها سلطة ذات اختصاص ‏عام أي أنها تشمل جميع جوانب الحياة داخل الدولة ، بعكس السلطات الأخرى ، التي تهتم بتنظيم جانب ‏معين من حياة الأشخاص . وتمتاز السلطة أيضا أنها تميز الدولة عن الأمة فالدولة يجب لقيامها وجود ‏سلطة أما الأمة لا يوجد لقيامها سلطة سياسية إضافة إلى أن أندري هوريو يميز سلطة الدولة بأنها :‏
‏- سلطة مركزية وحيدة : أي أنها سلطة لا توجد بينها وبين المواطنين سلطات وسيطة و ليست ‏الوحدات المحلية إلا سلطات إدارية فقط كالبلدية ، كما لا تخضع إلى سلطات تعلوها و لا توجد سلطات ‏منافسة لها على الإقليم .‏
‏- سلطة مدنية : هذا لا يعني أن السلطة الحاكمة قد لا تكون عسكرية في بعض الأحيان ، فقد تبدا ‏عسكرية ثم تنتهي مدنية .‏
‏- سلطة إكراه مادي : يكمن جوهر القوة العامة للدولة في هذا الاحتكار للقوة المادية من قوى مسلحة و ‏قوى بوليسية التي بدونها لا تكون الدولة إلا شكلا فارغا من مضمونه .‏
خصائص الدولة
أولا : الشخصية المعنوية ‏
الشخص المعنوي هو شخص قانوني يمتاز على الآدميين بأنه قادر على اكتساب الحقوق وتحمل ‏الالتزامات . ويترتب على الاعتراف للدولة بالشخصية القانونية إضافة إلى القدرة على التمتع بالحقوق ‏وتحمل الالتزامات ، الفصل بين السلطة ومن يمارسها ( الحاكم ) .‏
إن الاعتراف بالشخصية المعنوية للدولة يعني وحدة الدولة واستقلاليتها وهذا لا يعني الاستقلالية فقط ‏عن الأفراد المحكومين بل الاستقلالية أيضا عن الحكام وبالتالي زوال فكرة شخصية الدولة . وظهور ‏السلطة المجردة النظامية .‏
إن التطور في الأنظمة السياسية وما يصاحب هذا التطور من تغيير في القائمين على السلطة لا يغير ‏من وحدة شخصية الدولة ، التي تفسر في النهاية استمرارها وبقائها ككائن مستقل .‏
‎•‎ نتائج الشخصية المعنوية للدولة : ‏
‏1- تعتبر الدولة وحدة قانونية مستقلة ومتميزة عن الأفراد المكونين لها .‏
‏2- إن المعاهدات والاتفاقيات التي أبرمتها الدولة، تبقى نافذة مهما تغير شكل الدولة أو نظام الحكم فيها ‏
‏3- تبقى التشريعات سارية في حالة تغيير شكل الدولة أو نظام الحكم فيها أو القائمين عليها ما لم تعدل ‏هذه التشريعات أو تلغ .‏
‏4- إن الالتزامات المالية تبقى نافذة بغض النظر عن أي تغيير يلق بالدولة .‏
‏5- حقوق الدولة والتزاماتها تبقى قائمة ببقاء الدولة بغض النظر عن أي تغيير يلحق بشكل الدولة .*‏ 
*للدكتور عادل عامر*
منقول as

----------

